# cramps watery discharge



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

hi my period was due yesterday, I got severe cramps just below my belly button & on my left side near ovary thought af was coming but no bleeding yet and severe watery discharge today maybe yellow in colour. 
when I was ovulating I had lots of creamy discharge like never before and had had sex few days before this, then my boobs started growing similiar to before af but nothing else really, feel hot & tired.
I hope I'm not reading too much in it!! Is my period just late


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's impossible to say really, but it would be worth testing as its different to normal for you,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry hun xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I wouldn't think so as your AF is overdue, but if it hasn't arrived in a couple of days, you could test again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

